# Cat licks my hands and feet......EWW



## minskeep (Jul 20, 2010)

Ok so I have this cat that will charge at your feet if you walk out on the porch barefoot. He will start licking them and try to chew on your toes. I practically have to kick him away just to feed the other cats. And if I pet him he will do the same thing to my hands. 

Is it the salt maybe? Its so weird, I have never had a cat that would do this.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

What can I say? some cats are real lickers and some never do. My girl likes to lick the tops of my bare feet and ankles, and she's got the roughest tongue I've ever felt on a cat. She also likes to lick my hands and arms after I put on lotion. I push her away and say no, as I don't know whether there's anything in the lotion that could be harmful for her.


----------



## minskeep (Jul 20, 2010)

Very odd. I cant stand the feeling of cat tongue on my feet, lol. He seems to gravitate towards my toes just after I paint my toenails. He really goes nuts like he wants to eat them! lol. I try to distract him with lots of petting or I just have to push him away with a foot.


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

Franklin is a licking machine! Here is another discussion of this topic. Maybe you can figure out how to sell it


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I have had cats that loved to attack bare feet. We used to say, "Just when you thought it was safe to go into the kitchen......*CLAWS!"*

Nina likes to wash my hand; that' all. And it tickles!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

I used to have a cat who licked my face, hand, feet. Her tongue was so rough, I often had to push her away but when it got towards her final days I would stand the rough tongue and let her lick away. All my other cats never lick unless there is food involved. Even though I didn't like the rough tongue, I do miss her "kisses".


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

I have a cat--yes, Hershey again, he just does so many different things, I end up talking about him--who loves to lick my hand, wrist and forearm--at 3 o'clock in the morning! His tongue is VERY rough, so I wake up to this pain on my left hand, it feels like the skin is about to be rubbed raw. Night after night, this has been going on almost a month now. And I don't want to hurt his feelings and am somewhat flattered, so I just turn to the other side. But oh, it hurts! And I'm zonked when he starts it, so not a good time to start a discussion with him about why he shouldn't do it-not that he'd listen!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think those are the times they treat us like kittens.  It's sweet! (but sandpapery) (coined term, of course)


----------



## minskeep (Jul 20, 2010)

Hehe well at least now I know my cats not crazy, lots of them do it. I let him do it for a few seconds sometimes but then it tickles or hurts, haha.


----------

